

Ask HN: Is anyone into yoga? What lead you to it, how did it change you? - rblion


======
andkon
Not as much as I used to be, but I used to go anywhere from one to three times
a week. I'd usually attend hot yoga classes. It was a great way to get over
cold Canadian winters, it helped me stay limber even when running 3x a week,
and it gave me much needed time for calmness without introspection. I always
felt physically and psychologically better afterwards.

